

Free Google Apps for small businesses discontinued - aioprisan
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9234460/Google_to_start_charging_small_businesses_for_Google_Apps

======
aioprisan
this really sucks, does anyone know of any decent email & collaboration
services that are free?

